# Hadley-- Full-Time Police Officer



## hirecops2017 (Feb 28, 2019)

*Application process closes on March 15th, 2019*
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*

*Full-Time Police Academy*

Massachusetts Driver's License

Have or capable of obtaining Mass. Class "A" License to Carry Firearms

High School Diploma

Motivated and Hard Working

Able to Pass Background including Medical/Psychological Examination
For more information or to apply go to Hadley, MA Police Jobs - Certified | PoliceApp
The department is an equal opportunity employer that seeks a diverse group of men and women willing to embrace our mission.


----------

